#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Misanthropy

## Poyzin

Not sure if this goes here. A mod can move it if they must. Or I can if I have that ability.

Misanthropy, does anyone know why someone would have a hatred for humans? They're humans themselves. What reasons would a misanthropist have?

Thanks,
Brett

----------


## S0urceror

> Well,right off,Self-hatred.They hate themselves and everyone around them becomes a person to blame for their own problems.
> 
> 2:It's possible that a misanthrope believes himself or herself to be superior to others,a greater being,and thus looks down upon other people as inferior.This is what is called a thinking error in modern therapy,to give it the normal usename:Superman syndrome.


They have experiences that seperate them from _the people_. A person who is betrayed, will become a misanthrope. One cannot be betrayed if one does never a good thing, because there is nothing to betray. Being ethnologically isolated can create a misanthrope as well, as impulses vary, and then one becomes a unique thing from unique experiences. 

And also, as is here mentioned, there are some errors with therapy that lead people who are sent to psychologists to become misanthropes. Psychologists never give practical advice. They just boost your ego. I was reading about "Human Potential Psychology" and it's wack, throwing in existentialism and Nietzsche for people who can barely function at school or work. Therapy could be useful but it tends to induce problems to create situations that conform to the categories of the discipline.

----------


## Cartoon Character

Darius, I think that both of your examples are usually related in some way. Why does anyone feel self-loathing? I suppose misanthropy could stem from the same source(s), but has been expanded to include the entire human race. I wonder, however, how many misanthropes are truly misanthropic? Contempt for the way that we treat the world, nature, other life and ourselves makes us good candidates for strong dislike at the very least.

----------


## KashakuTatsu

I'm going to go with S0urceror on this one. I've become a misanthrope from experiences and one revelation through meditation. Many years of severe mistreatment even by people who say they are only out for your good, etc. is a good start on how it happens. Those who supposedly love you turn around and betray you after gaining your trust. Family members or spouses beat the hell out of you in the name of love or saving your soul. Supposed best friends of 7yrs saying they love you and are out for your best interests then turn around and try to sever a wonderful relationship you're in. Spouses controlling you to the level you can't pee without permission nor can have friends of your own/see your family. Loved ones trying to kill you in order to save you. etc... humanity is wonderful and should be loved.... rather tormented by the pure darkness and destruction that lie in wait to take this world. 

The revelation I had was during contemplation on the mother Tiamat and the Enuma Elish and it's variants. Came across a chaosophic version from the TOBL that fit well with the missing parts of the translation and it made the most sense of any human creation theory I've read... short version, we're basically Marduk created from clay and the blood of the chaos beings to be minions. But being inheritantly chaotic we're prone to go against him. Where does this tie in? I've come to feel my soul is not 'human' in the sense of the same as the rest of humanity, but originating elsewhere. In defense of the Mother I've come to hate all bastard creations of Marduk and yes that means the flesh vessel I'm in for this life as well.

----------


## Cartoon Character

Fair enough. Hating humankind is not something that is a real stretch for many of us, provided we are honest regarding our feelings (that's usually a big provision.) As I said earlier, the things we do, the way we do them, and the attitude we have about it all makes us pretty good targets.

----------


## Ravana

1. Humans are shallow and so many are worthless.
2. god is inconsistent forever changing the rules.
3. The Devil is always consistent throughout all the myths.

----------


## Sia777

Misanthropes have the biggest love potential. Since they cannot use the love inside, it returns to anger and hatred. It doesn't like your daily angers, it's huge to take. If you feel or love a lot, then you hate a lot. It explains why the fallen ones might hurt you a lot.

----------

